# Chevy’s New 1.5L Engines Are Melting Themselves



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not much in substantiating or corroborating information given in that link. Is this the only place you have seen this?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Another related post recently...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/208362-gm-1-5-engines-melting-pistons.html


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Lazer said:


> Chevy's New 1.5L Engines Are Melting Themselves | Shifting Lanes
> 
> ....


There is no date on the post, but the three comments are dated 21 & 22 Dec 2016.

The other thread linked above also cites this article. 

There, J Blackburn replied, 



jblackburn said:


> This is old news. They have since been recalled. An ECU update and stipulation to use full synthetic Dexos 1 oil addresses the issue of low speed preignition in these engines. Basically they detuned the low end torque a little bit and slightly enriched the fuel mix.
> 
> Haven't heard of any issues with them since. The engine is also used in the new Equinox in a slightly higher state of tune than the Malibu (and frustrating transmission programming).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In addition, the Cruze doesn't use this engine. The Cruze uses a 1.4T engine.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> Not much in substantiating or corroborating information given in that link. Is this the only place you have seen this?


Owners of this engine with this problem have posted to this forum as well. Widespread? Well, not yet. But this engine distribution is still relatively early.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

obermd said:


> In addition, the Cruze doesn't use this engine. The Cruze uses a 1.4T engine.


I don't know this for sure, but some posters to this forum say the 1.4 and the 1.5 are the same engine but the difference is in the stroke length. That being said, it still might be hard to argue that the engine is still the "same".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> I don't know this for sure, but some posters to this forum say the 1.4 and the 1.5 are the same engine but the difference is in the stroke length. That being said, it still might be hard to argue that the engine is still the "same".


Nope - the 1.5 is physically a little larger than the 1.4.


----------

